# ها هي



## eac

This expression means "here is/are...", right? Can anyone explain how it's being used here:
ها هي خسائر اللبنانيين ضخمة بعشرات الأنفس، ومئات المواقع الحيوية.​Now, since ضخمة is indefinite, while خسائر اللبنانيين is definite, without ها هي this would appear to be a complete nominal sentence: The Lebanese people's losses are enormous, with tens of people and 100's of vital locations. So what purpose is ها هي serving here?​ 
This sentence is from a column in today's الشرق الاوسط. I am sorry if the subject matter is politically or personally sensitive for anyone.​


----------



## elroy

It's hard to explain, but I'll try.  The ها هي gives the sentence a sense of "current-ness."  It's kind of like saying, "_Here, before our very eyes, we see_ the enormous losses of the Lebanese people - tens of souls, hundreds of vital locations."

If you provide some more context (perhaps some of the preceding sentences), I can try to help you come up with an idiomatic and smooth translation.


----------



## ayed

*ها هي* is for drawing readers' attention to great losses .


----------



## eac

elroy said:
			
		

> It's hard to explain, but I'll try. The ها هي gives the sentence a sense of "current-ness." It's kind of like saying, "_Here, before our very eyes, we see_ the enormous losses of the Lebanese people - tens of souls, hundreds of vital locations."
> 
> If you provide some more context (perhaps some of the preceding sentences), I can try to help you come up with an idiomatic and smooth translation.


 
I trust your native expertise, elroy, but I still don't understand why ضخمة is indefinite.  As I said, would this not make خسائر اللبنانيين ضخمة a complete sentence?  So literally, it seems to be saying "here are the losses of the Lebanese people are enormous," which makes no sense in English.


----------



## elroy

Literal translation: _Here are the losses of the Lebanese people, enormous with tens of souls and hundreds of vital locations._

Does that help?


----------



## eac

I see. So there's something like an implied hal clause:



ها هي خسائر اللبنانيين، (وهي) ضخمة



شكراً ​


----------



## ayed

eac said:
			
		

> I still don't understand why ضخمة is indefinite. As I said, would this not make خسائر اللبنانيين ضخمة a complete


Indefinite because "lossess" is indefinite.
*خسائر ضخمة*
And more:
Is not it a predicate adjective?


----------



## elroy

ayed said:
			
		

> Indefinite because "lossess" is indefinite.
> *خسائر ضخمة*



"Losses" is _not_ indefinite, because it is part of an iDaafa.
*خسائر اللبنانيين - definite*
So one could say خسائر اللبنانيين الضخمة and the sentence would still make sense.  I believe that's why EAC is confused. 


> Is not it a predicate adjective?


No, not really.  It would be one if the sentence were just خسائر اللبنانيين ضخمة.


			
				eac said:
			
		

> ها هي خسائر اللبنانيين، (وهي) ضخمة


I think that's a great way to look at it.


----------



## ayed

elroy said:
			
		

> [/color]
> one could say خسائر اللبنانيين الضخمة and the sentence would still make sense.


Well, elroy خسائر اللبنانيين الضخمة means that the writer has certain connotation or aware of that defined losses .That is, these losses are known by the writer,is not it?


----------



## elroy

ayed said:
			
		

> Well, elroy خسائر اللبنانيين الضخمة means that the writer has certain connotation or aware of that defined losses .That is, these losses are known by the writer,is not it?


Yes, the writer would be referring to a particular set of losses - "the enormous losses of the Lebanese people."

That's not what our sentence says, though. Our sentence says, "Here are *the losses of the Lebanese people*, enormous..." So the losses are defined, but "enormous" is not because it's not coupled with the noun, as in خسائر اللبنانيين الضخمة.


----------



## Josh_

eac said:
			
		

> I trust your native expertise, elroy, but I still don't understand why ضخمة is indefinite.  As I said, would this not make خسائر اللبنانيين ضخمة a complete sentence?  So literally, it seems to be saying "here are the losses of the Lebanese people are enormous," which makes no sense in English.





> I see. So there's something like an implied hal clause:
> 
> 
> 
> ها هي خسائر اللبنانيين، (وهي) ضخمة


I think you are letting English get in the way of understanding the Arabic.                            I think Ayed had the best explanation, ها bringing attention.  The word is an introductory particle signalling a subject referent and similar to a demonstrative, and thus related to هذه . In fact, it is listed with هذه in the Hans Wehr. It can have a variety of translations such as "look!" and "here!"  I don't think there has to be an implied hal clause there, and nor is there really -- no need to complicate things.  Of course, English translation depends on the translator and elroy's translation is very good, so here is a another possible translation based on what I said:

"(Just) look, the losses of the Lebanese people are enormous with  tens of people and 100's of vital locations.


----------



## elroy

Josh Adkins said:
			
		

> I think Ayed had the best explanation, ها bringing attention.


Yes, it does bring attention, but I think it's also important to bear in mind that it also serves to emphasize that the losses are current.  That is, you would not use it if the losses no longer had a visible/palpable effect on the present time.


> I don't think there has to be an implied hal clause there, and nor is there really -- no need to complicate things.


I don't even know what a "hal clause" is supposed to be, so I can't comment here.


----------



## Josh_

elroy said:
			
		

> I don't even know what a "hal clause" is supposed to be, so I can't comment here.


Neither do I, but I figured I would follow suit.  I took that it had something to do with the (وهي) in eac's previous post.


----------



## eac

Josh Adkins said:
			
		

> Neither do I, but I figured I would follow suit. I took that it had something to do with the (وهي) in eac's previous post.


 
Yes, exactly.  A hal clause would be something like the second part of the sentence دخل الغرفة وهو يضحك, where it would be translated "He entered the room, laughing" rather than "He entered the room and he laughs."


----------



## zooz

eac,
سأجتهد بتحليل العبارة الآنفة الذكر نحوياً عن طريق اعرابها رغم أنّ معرفتي الاعرابية قد أكل عليها الدهر وشرب، وليتكرم أحد الزملاء بتقويم العلّة في حال وجودها

بما أنّ مستواك اللغوي مُتقدِّم فإني أشير عليك باعراب الجمل وخاصةً تلك التي تستعصي عليك فهمها، والتمرن على ذلك من شأنه أن يسهِّل لك غايتك وينير دربك في ادراك الجوانب المختلفة في اللغة العربية

جملتنا هي: *خسائرُ اللبنانيينَ ضخمةٌُ بعشرات الأنفس*. أعتقد بأننا نستطيع أن نغض النظر عن *هاهي *في تحليلنا ها هنا. 

*خسائر *مبتدأ مرفوع بالضمة، *اللبنانيين* مضاف إليه مجرور بالياء. أنت شخصياً تواجهه مشكلة التمييز بين الاسم المُعرّف والغير معرّف وقد سألت نفس السؤال تحديداً فيما مضي في موضوع ترجمة المقالة المتعلقة بالعراق. عليك بمراجعة الدرس المتعلق بالمواضع التي يصبح فيها الاسم الغير معرف معرفأً. على أي حال، لدينا في مثالنا هذا أحد هذه الحالات وهي الاضافة. اذن نحن مُتفقون أن *خسائر *مُعرّفة. *ضخمةٌ *خبر المبتدأ مرفوع بالضمة، وهي بالتالي معرفة أيضاً

خسائرُ اللبنانيين ضخمةٌ = الخسائرُ ضخمةٌ، وهي جملة اسمية كاملة مكونة من مبتدأ وخبر

لاحِظ المبتدأ والخبر فيما يلي: البيتُ جميلٌ، الغرفةُ واسعةٌ، الدرس صعبٌ = بيتُ الجارِ جميلٌ، غرفةُ الجلوسِ واسعةٌ، درسُ الرياضياتِ صعبٌ

في حالِ كتابة: *خسائرُ اللبنايين الضخمة بعشرات الأنفس، *فإن الجملة غير كاملة فهيَ تحوي مبتدءاً (خسائر) وتفتقد الخبر لتصبح جملةً كاملةً، حيث أنّ (الضخمةُ) المُعرّفة هي صفة لخسائر وليست خبراً. ولتصحيح الجملة الآنفة الذِكر، يمكننا القول على سبيل المثال: *خسائرُ اللبنانيين الضخمة بعشرات الأنفسِ مُرَوّعِة

*بالنسبة إلى ’ها هي’، ليس من السهل بمكان التوصل إلى ترجمة تتوافق كلياً مع اللغة الانكليزية فكل لغةٍ لها خصوصيتها كما نعلم. مهما كانت الترجمة المقترحة فإني أرى أنه يجب أن لاتدخل في البنية النحوية للجملة الانكليزية. اقتراح *الروي* جيد جداً وملاحظة *عايد *عن لفت الانتباه في محلها، وأود أن أضيف شيئاً على نسق 
_We witness that_ or  _As we can remark,_
*
*وعليه، فإني أرى أنه يمكن كتابة الجملة المقصودة في نقاشنا ’*خسائرُ اللبنانيين ضخمةٌ بعشراتِ الأنفس*’ حرفياً على النحو التالي

The losses of the Lebanese are enormous with tens of people.

أتمنى أن تكون الصورة قد اتضحت، حظاً موفقاً​


----------



## abusaf

تحليل جميل و دقيق بالفعل

بإيجاز يمكننا القول بأن مهمة "ها هي" هي إلفات إنتباه القراء إلى نقطة معيّنة جديرة بالقراءة


----------

